# Ouvrir des fichiers texte (log, txt, sh, pdf, html, etc...)



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour le moment j'utilise l'application "Documents" qui est un peu plus pratique que l'application "Fichiers" afin d'ouvrir divers fichiers disponibles sur iCloud.

Concernant les fichiers html, c'est plus pour voir le résultat. Avec l'application "Fichiers", ça ne charge pas les images ou autres si c'est en local ... Avec l'application "Documents" je n'ai pas ce soucis.

J'ai d'autres fichiers que j'ouvre aussi de temps en temps : txt, log, scripts, pdf...
"Fichiers" est suffisant pour certains, mais pas tous ...

Auriez-vous des applications à me proposer et si possible qui n'ont pas besoin de faire une copie du fichier pour l'ouvrir ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2018)

Une idée d'autre application ?


----------



## Daffy44 (23 Janvier 2018)

Textmate


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2018)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Textmate


Je ne l’ai pas trouvé dans l’App Store


----------

